# Metamucil



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow! I never thought of that! I'll be interested to see what everyone says. I would think it could be dangerous if not given with enough water, but that's just my wierd thinking.

Will he eat carrots? btw - I love your sig pic


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Would definitely ask the vet*

I would definitely ask the vet first.

I've taken it and I know it can cause bloating.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Wow! I never thought of that! I'll be interested to see what everyone says. I would think it could be dangerous if not given with enough water, but that's just my wierd thinking.
> 
> Will he eat carrots? btw - I love your sig pic


He ate carrots as a puppy, but no more. Finicky boy!! That's my question too about adding water. I googled it but didn't come up with the answers I was looking for.

Thanks, re the sig pic.  That was taken at the Golden Rescue fundraiser. The kennel that hosted it has a big pond for the dogs to swim in. Too bad it's an hour away from me!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I would definitely ask the vet first.
> 
> I've taken it and I know it can cause bloating.


Yikes....that's a scary thought. I will ask the vet, but sometimes coming here is almost as good! LOL!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We give Brady plain metamucil and have not had a problem, and we did check it out with our vet first. I add some water to his dry food and let it soak for a few minutes, then sprinkle the metamucil over the top and mix it in so it coats the moistened food. We give him 1 teaspoon per meal (so 2 tsp per day), but you may not need that much depending on how much fiber is in your food. As for it causing bloating, I've never heard of that. I did once try disolving the metamucil in a small amount of water and it became gelatinous, but it didn't swell much. I also know that where Brady goes to daycare, there are some dogs there that get metamucil on a regular basis too.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

There is a warning on the label about choking if not mixed with enough water. I had considered getting the unsweetened/unflavoured type of Metamucil a while back when it was previously mentioned on here but the warning on the bottle scared me off. Pippa doesn't seem to have the anal gland issues these days that she had a year or so ago (thank goodness). When she does we just use pumpkin. If you do try it out make sure to let us know if it works well for you.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a link that talks about it. Free access to water and mixing it with wet food is key...I didn't mention that we also make sure Brady takes a drink of water after he eats as well as having free access.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1303+1459&aid=1473


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

One more link to a thread on this forum...there are apparently a few other members who use it....
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50247


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Doodle said:


> As for it causing bloating, I've never heard of that.


The bloating is particularly common when people suddenly start on a full dosage of a fiber supplement. To help avoid this, it is advised that any person's (or pet's) introduction to said products be done slowly (i.e. gradually increasing the dosage to the required amount verses starting at the full dose) to allow the system to adjust. It's a better way to gage how your dog is doing on it as well.

p.s. Have you tried mixing the pumpkin with anything to make it more enticing? There is also a product called Fruitables (http://fruitablespetfood.com/fruitables_products.html) that has a canned pumpkin mixer and several pumpkin treats - perhaps those might be more appealing to Merlin than the straight pumpkin and possible alternatives to the Metamucil.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Merlins mom said:


> Does anyone here give Metamucil to their dogs? If so, how much and do you sprinkle it dry over their food or add some water to the food?
> 
> Merlin won't eat pumpkin or beans anymore, so I need to try something else. Anal gland issues are a weekly thing without some added fiber. :yuck:
> 
> Thanks for any input! :wave:


Sorry not to think of this before, but so long as your dog is not allergic to it, ground flax (1 teaspoon per every 40 lbs two times a day) is often recommended to alleviate anal gland issues.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Garfield said:


> Sorry not to think of this before, but so long as your dog is not allergic to it, ground flax (1 teaspoon per every 40 lbs two times a day) is often recommended to alleviate anal gland issues.


Thank you! I'll read up about that. 

Thanks to all who responded too. I did talk to my sister (a vet tech) tonight and she said another good option is oatmeal. I wouldn't have thought of that.
She also said metimucil would be fine to use.

I may try the oatmeal first since I already have some of that!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> Thank you! I'll read up about that.
> 
> Thanks to all who responded too. I did talk to my sister (a vet tech) tonight and she said another good option is oatmeal. I wouldn't have thought of that.
> She also said metimucil would be fine to use.
> ...


 I love the simple stuff... When Penny is having an issue.. I cook a big bowl of the quick cooking oats.. store brand in a huge bowl in the microwave. Then give her a big spoon in her bowl with each feeding.. They just love it plain.. and I feel better knowing it is safe.

BTW... Really fixes the problem, too!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

For what it's worth, my vet told me that I could use Metimucil and it would probably work best. Just sprinkle it on his food and it's fine. I usually add a bit of water anyway. 

Just thought I'd update.


----------

